# Shop built tools...



## Pete Howlett (16 Oct 2008)

As a musical instrument maker, I don't need big heavy machines and have for years got away with a sander which I fixed in my pedestal drill for thicknessing down to the likes of 1.65mm.

This did a great job and I still use it for creating precision veneers. Howver, in the tradition of all luthiers (the technical term for what I do) I built my own drum sander. Here is a link to it in action. The bed is hinged with a piano hinge at the feed end - plenty strong enough to support the table. I am hand feeding the ukulele sides (Acacia Koa) sides through to reduce to 1.97mm. After the they are heat bent and glued into the body shape they will loose about .12mm on final sanding and come down to the optimum 1.85mm!

I'm using 120 grit Klinspor paper which is ideal for thicknessing. My bobbin sander has 180 on it and will deal with the final sanding of the body.

If you go to this website you can get the parts for a machine like this which is fun to build and use... Also check out their ingenious surface sander.

Total cost for the project with all new parts was £210. To buy a similar machine in the UK starts at £540...


----------



## wizer (16 Oct 2008)

It's funny you should post this Pete, as I have been looking into this. I am seriously thinking about making a surface sander, either using the stockroom supply kits or making it up on my own. Can I ask the details of your motor?


----------



## Pete Howlett (16 Oct 2008)

Its a 3/4hp purchase off eBay. Make sure you have the 1400/1500 rpm version.

The great thing about stockroom supply is they have done all the hard work for you and the velcro is a breeze. I have spent an hour setting up an industrial drum sander with it's awkward clips and stuff - this is a very simple solution and the surface sander looks like a great idea. 

All the best with it. I am building a pin router, precision surface router and carving machine next....


----------



## ByronBlack (16 Oct 2008)

Pete, this is great. I was looking only recently for a surface sander. I make guitars, and wanted something to surface plane/sand and thickness solid body guitars. Thicknessers in general don't give enough capacity for a single piece body, so maybe something like this would be ideal..

You'll have to post some of your instruments on the project forum, I would love to see some.


----------



## Pete Howlett (16 Oct 2008)

With the machine I have built I could remove the dust hood and fit one of those surfaces boxes to it, but I think I will get by with my precision surfacer that I am going to build. I'll post some stuff in the projects section...


----------



## Rich (19 Oct 2008)

Thanks for that link Pete, a most interesting and useful site, I can feel some jigs coming on  

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## HandyTim (20 Oct 2008)

That's a nice machine you've built Pete 8) Well done


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Oct 2008)

Pete,
Your video doesn't make it clear in which direction the drum rotates. I take it that you are feeding the stock through by hand against the direction of rotation?


----------



## Pete Howlett (22 Oct 2008)

yes otherwise it becomes a missile launcher. And it is surprising if you are nibbling off .2mm a time how easy this is. It is a finishing tool. most of the hard work is done with a Safe T planer fitted in my pedestal drill.


----------



## maltrout512 (22 Oct 2008)

Looks great Pete. I like the idea of it as a kit form and you have shown that it works, very well.


----------



## Gower (1 Nov 2008)

Thanks Pete for a very interesting link. Any approximate idea of postal and import costs?
Cheers,
Gower


----------



## Pete Howlett (1 Nov 2008)

Dollar for pound is normally how it goes after you have paid all the duty and stuff. But it is worth it - the velcro backed Klingspor (which is unavailable in the UK at present so order your grits with the parts - 100 and 180 should be adequate) is so easy to fit and because there is an air gap between the drum and the backing it runs fairly cool. I'm converted but I do have another little gizmo I have built which I'll post next week suitable for sanding to thickness widths up to 2 3/4"" and the cost of this is your drill press drum sander (Carrol in my case), a locking handle and washer, two small pieces of ply and a brass pin!


----------

